# Did this guy end up getting convicted for anything?



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Just wondering what ever became of this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZL0KaPOuv0

Man arrested after road rage incident with cyclists - Your Houston News: The Woodlands Villager: News


----------



## stuarttx (Jun 25, 2016)

I would love to know what happened to Sherman Clark of Conroe, TX. Hopefully he got to replace a really expensive road bike.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

The only thing I've found is that he skipped bail or a court appearance in 2014.
Most wanted Houston-area fugitives for July 2014 - Houston Chronicle

Sherman Ralph Clark is sought by Montgomery County Crime Stoppers on a charge of aggravated assault with a deadly weapon. If you have information about this subject, please contact 1-800-392-STOP.


----------

